# Nonsisamai



## Pincopallino (21 Dicembre 2019)

Intanto che attraverso la città in metropolitana, vi chiedo, vedo spesso il nick in oggetto connesso, iscritto nel 2014 con zero messaggi. È un nickname di servizio che usate per fare manutenzione?


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Intanto che attraverso la città in metropolitana, vi chiedo, vedo spesso il nick in oggetto connesso, iscritto nel 2014 con zero messaggi. È un nickname di servizio che usate per fare manutenzione?


no è solo per i curiosi


----------



## Pincopallino (22 Dicembre 2019)

Noi, nel ns villaggio, se dopo 20 gg dall'iscrizione non si palesavano, facevamo un bel repulisti. L'accedere alle varie sezioni era invece proporzionale al numero di messaggi scritti. Piu scrivevi e più porte potevi aprire.


----------



## stany (22 Dicembre 2019)

A me mai è venuto in mente di controllare l'operatività dei nickname


----------



## Pincopallino (22 Dicembre 2019)

Il ns ad min la controllava, perché ogni tanto entrava qualcuno a insultare e così in gruppo abbiamo deciso delle regole.

Ma era un controllo automatico non lo faceva la persona.

Ora c'è anche tale velka, iscritto nel 2017, zero messaggi.


----------



## Vera (22 Dicembre 2019)

Se non sono disturbanti non c'è motivo di eliminarli.


----------



## stany (22 Dicembre 2019)

Quindi, né @nonsisamai , né @velka, hanno mai insultato qualcuno.
I guardoni non mi hanno mai preoccupato....


----------



## Foglia (22 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Intanto che attraverso la città in metropolitana, vi chiedo, vedo spesso il nick in oggetto connesso, iscritto nel 2014 con zero messaggi. È un nickname di servizio che usate per fare manutenzione?


Confessa che è la tua ex amante che ti ha segnalato il forum


----------



## nonsisamai (22 Dicembre 2019)

Buongiorno ... non avevo mai pensato di essere notata qui  ma non ho cattive intenzioni, ne’ mi sento banalmente una guardona.
All’inizio avevo una storia anche io da raccontare, ma poi il forum è diventato un luogo che mi ha insegnato a conoscere l’essere umano, le varie reazioni che può avere, mi ha insegnato a capire, e a comprendere, il punto di vista diverso dal mio, le ragioni intime che spingono a comportarsi in un modo o in un altro.
È uno specchio dove mi sono guardata e dove ho imparato molto di me. E non è più stato urgente raccontare, ma imparare. Farmi delle domande.
Poi si, nel tempo ho iniziato anche a conoscere i vari protagonisti ad affezionarmi a ognuno di loro, ad attendere gli sviluppi di vite che non incrocerò mai ma che ho imparato a sentire vicine.
Mi dispiace che il mio stare in silenzio venga interpretato male, ma a volte se non si può contribuire in modo costruttivo si può anche stare zitti, senza fare male a nessuno, credo.

Buona domenica a tutti


----------



## Foglia (22 Dicembre 2019)

nonsisamai ha detto:


> Buongiorno ... non avevo mai pensato di essere notata qui  ma non ho cattive intenzioni, ne’ mi sento banalmente una guardona.
> All’inizio avevo una storia anche io da raccontare, ma poi il forum è diventato un luogo che mi ha insegnato a conoscere l’essere umano, le varie reazioni che può avere, mi ha insegnato a capire, e a comprendere, il punto di vista diverso dal mio, le ragioni intime che spingono a comportarsi in un modo o in un altro.
> È uno specchio dove mi sono guardata e dove ho imparato molto di me. E non è più stato urgente raccontare, ma imparare. Farmi delle domande.
> Poi si, nel tempo ho iniziato anche a conoscere i vari protagonisti ad affezionarmi a ognuno di loro, ad attendere gli sviluppi di vite che non incrocerò mai ma che ho imparato a sentire vicine.
> ...


Mi sento in imbarazzo a dare il benvenuto a una più veterana di me , ma c'è una prima volta per tutto, perciò benvenuta e buona domenica pure a te  Ma figurati, leggi finché vuoi, che proprio  (almeno a me) fastidio non ne dai. . Se poi decidessi di partecipare meglio ancora


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Dicembre 2019)

Che bello, quando la marea sale le onde portano a Riva giocattoli nuovi.


----------



## Foglia (22 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Che bello, quando la marea sale le onde portano a Riva giocattoli nuovi.


E Ferretti a quel punto che fa?


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> E Ferretti a quel punto che fa?


Affonda.


----------



## Foglia (22 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Affonda.


Ottimista, oggi, eh?


----------



## Vera (22 Dicembre 2019)

nonsisamai ha detto:


> Buongiorno ... non avevo mai pensato di essere notata qui  ma non ho cattive intenzioni, ne’ mi sento banalmente una guardona.
> All’inizio avevo una storia anche io da raccontare, ma poi il forum è diventato un luogo che mi ha insegnato a conoscere l’essere umano, le varie reazioni che può avere, mi ha insegnato a capire, e a comprendere, il punto di vista diverso dal mio, le ragioni intime che spingono a comportarsi in un modo o in un altro.
> È uno specchio dove mi sono guardata e dove ho imparato molto di me. E non è più stato urgente raccontare, ma imparare. Farmi delle domande.
> Poi si, nel tempo ho iniziato anche a conoscere i vari protagonisti ad affezionarmi a ognuno di loro, ad attendere gli sviluppi di vite che non incrocerò mai ma che ho imparato a sentire vicine.
> ...


Chi te l'ha detto che non puoi contribuire? Come avrai notato si dicono anche un sacco di cazzate


----------



## Foglia (22 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Chi te l'ha detto che non puoi contribuire? Come avrai notato si dicono anche un sacco di cazzate


Ma dove mai?


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Ottimista, oggi, eh?


In pace col mondo. Nelle ultime 36 ore sono stato utilizzato sessualmente da una bionda, una mora e una rossa. Dio che figata essere single!


----------



## Skorpio (22 Dicembre 2019)

nonsisamai ha detto:


> Buongiorno ... non avevo mai pensato di essere notata qui  ma non ho cattive intenzioni, ne’ mi sento banalmente una guardona.
> All’inizio avevo una storia anche io da raccontare, ma poi il forum è diventato un luogo che mi ha insegnato a conoscere l’essere umano, le varie reazioni che può avere, mi ha insegnato a capire, e a comprendere, il punto di vista diverso dal mio, le ragioni intime che spingono a comportarsi in un modo o in un altro.
> È uno specchio dove mi sono guardata e dove ho imparato molto di me. E non è più stato urgente raccontare, ma imparare. Farmi delle domande.
> Poi si, nel tempo ho iniziato anche a conoscere i vari protagonisti ad affezionarmi a ognuno di loro, ad attendere gli sviluppi di vite che non incrocerò mai ma che ho imparato a sentire vicine.
> ...


Benvenuta! Bello il tuo post!


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Il ns ad min la controllava, perché ogni tanto entrava qualcuno a insultare e così in gruppo abbiamo deciso delle regole.


anche qui ci sono, solo che viene impedito di insultare o dare problemi bannando quando necessita.
Perché impedire di guardare, non capisco il sensi di eliminare chi ha piacere di leggere. 
Che fastidio può dare


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Dicembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> anche qui ci sono, solo che viene impedito di insultare o dare problemi bannando quando necessita.
> Perché impedire di guardare, non capisco il sensi di eliminare chi ha piacere di leggere.
> Che fastidio può dare


 _ bannato chi lurka è un classico dei fora in cui ci si esibisce mostrando varie foto che ritraggono gli utenti In ardite acrobazie tipo l'elicottero_


----------



## Brunetta (22 Dicembre 2019)

nonsisamai ha detto:


> Buongiorno ... non avevo mai pensato di essere notata qui  ma non ho cattive intenzioni, ne’ mi sento banalmente una guardona.
> All’inizio avevo una storia anche io da raccontare, ma poi il forum è diventato un luogo che mi ha insegnato a conoscere l’essere umano, le varie reazioni che può avere, mi ha insegnato a capire, e a comprendere, il punto di vista diverso dal mio, le ragioni intime che spingono a comportarsi in un modo o in un altro.
> È uno specchio dove mi sono guardata e dove ho imparato molto di me. E non è più stato urgente raccontare, ma imparare. Farmi delle domande.
> Poi si, nel tempo ho iniziato anche a conoscere i vari protagonisti ad affezionarmi a ognuno di loro, ad attendere gli sviluppi di vite che non incrocerò mai ma che ho imparato a sentire vicine.
> ...


Piacere di conoscerti!


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> _ bannato chi lurka è un classico dei fora in cui ci si esibisce mostrando varie foto che ritraggono gli utenti In ardite acrobazie tipo l'elicottero_


non ho capito un casso


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Dicembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> non ho capito un casso


Perché sei una signora rispettabile e non frequenti certi postacci.


----------



## Ginevra65 (22 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Perché sei una signora rispettabile e non frequenti certi postacci.


ma è un complimento o mi stai prendendo per il culo?


----------



## stany (22 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> In pace col mondo. Nelle ultime 36 ore sono stato utilizzato sessualmente da una bionda, una mora e una rossa. Dio che figata essere single!


La muliera in Alta val Badia ,eh!


----------



## Pincopallino (22 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Se non sono disturbanti non c'è motivo di eliminarli.


Concordo.



stany ha detto:


> Quindi, né @nonsisamai , né @velka, hanno mai insultato qualcuno.
> I guardoni non mi hanno mai preoccupato....


Ah proposito di guardoni, ne hai mai incontrati? Io sì un paio di volte a parco Lambro, quando ero solito infrattarmi con una mia collega la sera prima di tornare a fare i bravi coniugi.



Foglia ha detto:


> Confessa che è la tua ex amante che ti ha segnalato il forum


Non penso, ma domani la vedo a pranzo e gli lo chiedo. Prometto. Ciao Foglia, cos'hai fatto oggi?



nonsisamai ha detto:


> Buongiorno ... non avevo mai pensato di essere notata qui  ma non ho cattive intenzioni, ne’ mi sento banalmente una guardona.
> All’inizio avevo una storia anche io da raccontare, ma poi il forum è diventato un luogo che mi ha insegnato a conoscere l’essere umano, le varie reazioni che può avere, mi ha insegnato a capire, e a comprendere, il punto di vista diverso dal mio, le ragioni intime che spingono a comportarsi in un modo o in un altro.
> È uno specchio dove mi sono guardata e dove ho imparato molto di me. E non è più stato urgente raccontare, ma imparare. Farmi delle domande.
> Poi si, nel tempo ho iniziato anche a conoscere i vari protagonisti ad affezionarmi a ognuno di loro, ad attendere gli sviluppi di vite che non incrocerò mai ma che ho imparato a sentire vicine.
> ...


Figata! Ho dato il verbo ad una silente, con le buone azioni virtuali sono apposto per il 2019.



Arcistufo ha detto:


> In pace col mondo. Nelle ultime 36 ore sono stato utilizzato sessualmente da una bionda, una mora e una rossa. Dio che figata essere single!


Dalle mie parte si dice rusa de cavei gulusa de usei.
Confermi?


----------



## Foglia (22 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Non penso, ma domani la vedo a pranzo e gli lo chiedo. Prometto. Ciao Foglia, cos'hai fatto oggi?


Hai la capacità di prenderti davvero sul serio, tu 
Che ho fatto oggi? Praticamente ho fatto babbo Natale


----------



## Pincopallino (22 Dicembre 2019)

Foglia ha detto:


> Hai la capacità di prenderti davvero sul serio, tu
> Che ho fatto oggi? Praticamente ho fatto babbo Natale


Ma no dicevo per davero, domani ce lo chiedo, le devo ridare le chiavi di casa.
hai portato i doni? Con le renne e la slitta?


----------



## stany (22 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ah proposito di guardoni, ne hai mai incontrati? Io sì un paio di volte a parco Lambro, quando ero solito infrattarmi con una mia collega la sera prima di tornare a fare i bravi coniugi.


Penso che sia capitato a tutti; normalmente sono persone non pericolose.


----------



## Foglia (22 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Ma no dicevo per davero, domani ce lo chiedo, le devo ridare le chiavi di casa.
> hai portato i doni? Con le renne e la slitta?


Si. In sti giorni, col traffico che c'è, e' l'unica scelta per muoversi.


----------



## stany (22 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Dalle mie parte si dice rusa de cavei gulusa de usei.
> Confermi?


 C'è sempre da imparare...


----------



## abebe (22 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Noi, nel ns villaggio, se dopo 20 gg dall'iscrizione non si palesavano, facevamo un bel repulisti. L'accedere alle varie sezioni era invece proporzionale al numero di messaggi scritti. Piu scrivevi e più porte potevi aprire.


Anche in questo forum c'è una sezione vietatissima a tutti alla quale puoi accedere solo quando sei "ultramaggiorenne"...


----------



## abebe (22 Dicembre 2019)

Vera ha detto:


> Chi te l'ha detto che non puoi contribuire? Come avrai notato si dicono anche *soprattutto* un sacco di cazzate


Fixed...


----------



## nonsisamai (22 Dicembre 2019)

Comunque ripensandoci... Mai avrei pensato di trovare un post intitolato alla me virtuale, senza aver dato segni di vita oltretutto 

Ma ormai mi sembra di conoscervi tutti da una vita quindi mi sento in “famiglia”.
Grazie per i vostri commenti! È un po’ un regalo di Natale


----------



## abebe (22 Dicembre 2019)

Ci voleva un pincopallino qualsiasi per dare corpo ad un ectoplasma!


----------



## perplesso (22 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Intanto che attraverso la città in metropolitana, vi chiedo, vedo spesso il nick in oggetto connesso, iscritto nel 2014 con zero messaggi. È un nickname di servizio che usate per fare manutenzione?


è un forum di timidi e molti lo sono particolarmente


----------



## perplesso (22 Dicembre 2019)

nonsisamai ha detto:


> Buongiorno ... non avevo mai pensato di essere notata qui  ma non ho cattive intenzioni, ne’ mi sento banalmente una guardona.
> All’inizio avevo una storia anche io da raccontare, ma poi il forum è diventato un luogo che mi ha insegnato a conoscere l’essere umano, le varie reazioni che può avere, mi ha insegnato a capire, e a comprendere, il punto di vista diverso dal mio, le ragioni intime che spingono a comportarsi in un modo o in un altro.
> È uno specchio dove mi sono guardata e dove ho imparato molto di me. E non è più stato urgente raccontare, ma imparare. Farmi delle domande.
> Poi si, nel tempo ho iniziato anche a conoscere i vari protagonisti ad affezionarmi a ognuno di loro, ad attendere gli sviluppi di vite che non incrocerò mai ma che ho imparato a sentire vicine.
> ...


anche se non ne senti più l'urgenza, ci farebbe piacere se ci raccontassi la tua storia


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Dicembre 2019)

Ginevra65 ha detto:


> ma è un complimento o mi stai prendendo per il culo?


Na via di mezzo. Su metà dei fora a sedicente contenuto erotico c'è la sezione riservata con le foto ignude...


----------



## Vera (22 Dicembre 2019)

abebe ha detto:


> Anche in questo forum c'è una sezione vietatissima a tutti alla quale puoi accedere solo quando sei "ultramaggiorenne"...


Questa cosa ti sta proprio su


----------



## Arcistufo (22 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> La muliera in Alta val Badia ,eh!


L'ex moglie abita a 800 metri da me. Ma _la saluto con l'altra mano _(semicit.)


----------



## stany (22 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> L'ex moglie abita a 800 metri da me. Ma _la saluto con l'altra mano _(semicit.)


Mi sono perso qualcosa.....ero rimasto alla situazione in cui la coppia funzionava e mai avresti mollato ,per la piccola....
Effettivamente non ho frequentato il forum per un paio di mesi. Tho.... basta che ci si distragga un poco che...


----------



## Martes (22 Dicembre 2019)

nonsisamai ha detto:


> Comunque ripensandoci... Mai avrei pensato di trovare un post intitolato alla me virtuale, senza aver dato segni di vita oltretutto


Visto? È proprio il caso di dire _non si sa mai!_


----------



## Arcistufo (23 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Mi sono perso qualcosa.....ero rimasto alla situazione in cui la coppia funzionava e mai avresti mollato ,per la piccola....
> Effettivamente non ho frequentato il forum per un paio di mesi. Tho.... basta che ci si distragga un poco che...


Ma é bello stare con persone intelligenti. Te lo ritrovi anche quando la storia finisce


----------



## stany (23 Dicembre 2019)

Arcistufo ha detto:


> Ma é bello stare con persone intelligenti. Te lo ritrovi anche quando la storia finisce


Abbè....


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Dicembre 2019)

Sparita.
Già mi manca.


----------



## stany (27 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Sparita.
> Già mi manca.


Amanti, trattori,ex amanti ,amici di naja , figli,volontari di Sant'Egidio, pazienti, circoli , associazioni ecc.ecc...te ne lasciano di tempo per stanziare qui dentro...
Che sei iperattivo l'abbiamo capito.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Amanti, trattori,ex amanti ,amici di naja , figli,volontari di Sant'Egidio, pazienti, circoli , associazioni ecc.ecc...te ne lasciano di tempo per stanziare qui dentro...
> Che sei iperattivo l'abbiamo capito.


Qui scrivo guidando e la comunità di Sant'Egidio...non va bene...sei ancora lontano.
Però continua pure a indagare che aiuta a mantenere una mente elastica.
Un po com fare la nimmistica!


----------



## stany (27 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Qui scrivo guidando e la comunità di Sant'Egidio...non va bene...sei ancora lontano.
> Però continua pure a indagare che aiuta a mantenere una mente elastica.
> Un po com fare la nimmistica!


Meglio che detti allora,scrivere è proibito e pericoloso. Non indago assolutamente! Sei tu che dissemini indizi.


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Dicembre 2019)

stany ha detto:


> Meglio che detti allora,scrivere è proibito e pericoloso. Non indago assolutamente! Sei tu che dissemini indizi.


E te stai lì a leggerli? Ne hai di tempo pure te neh! 
Lo so che è proibito, spero di non investire qualche malcapitato che attraversa a piedi la tangenziale ovest e poi magari mi accusano di omicidio stradale perché lo investo dopo che ha scavalcato il guardrail.


----------



## stany (27 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> E te stai lì a leggerli? Ne hai di tempo pure te neh!
> Lo so che è proibito, spero di non investire qualche malcapitato che attraversa a piedi la tangenziale ovest e poi magari mi accusano di omicidio stradale perché lo investo dopo che ha scavalcato il guardrail.


Avendo magari il triplo della concentrazione di alcool nel sangue , superando di 30 km/h il limite di velocità, con la patente appena sdoganata per analoghi problemi...
P.s.    Di tempo ne ho sicuramente più di te,se non altro per la condizione che tu ancora non hai raggiunto; però ogni tanto stacco.... Inoltre io non ho una vita sociale e  sentimentalsessuale  così piena come la tua


----------



## Pincopallino (27 Dicembre 2019)

Sei in pensione? Osti che fortuna ....


----------



## stany (27 Dicembre 2019)

Pincopallino ha detto:


> Sei in pensione? Osti che fortuna ....


Non l'ho vinta! Comunque si; sono quiescente


----------

